# 24: What ever happened to Kim Bauer?



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

Okay, having gotten way behind, I just caught up and watched the 24 Season 3 and 4 DVD's. So, did I miss an explanation somewhere, or did Kim Bauer just disappear between S3 and S4?

Anyone know what happened there? I suppose, in theory, it was only 1 day, so maybe jack just never happened to need to get in touch with her S4, but...


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

ahh.. just watched the season 5 prequel... mentions kim.. maybe she'll be back after all?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Spoiler



She's due to be back in a multi-episode arc towards the middle of season 5


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Wasn't she eaten by cugars?


----------



## Breezy (Dec 10, 2004)

I think last season Jack mentioned that she's living in California (?) with Chase.
It was a quick reference, if you blinked you missed it.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

This thread is useless without pictures~!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mmilton80 said:


> This thread is useless without pictures~!


Cougars be damned!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok thats a lot of pics, didn't see that coming


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Yea, she needs to be back on 24(x7).


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

God no. Elisha may be hot, but Kim Bauer has to be the basis of some of the worst plotlines ever on 24. Unless she is brought back in, and does nothing but model different outfits, it will be better.

On a related note, the movie where she is a porn star, The Girl Next Door, is definately worth watching.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Spoiler



This week's EW confirms that she will be back this season. It doesn't say how much, though.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you know they have 24 the game?

http://imdb.com/title/tt0454763/


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

I thought her and Chase moved to Chicago?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Ok thats a lot of pics, didn't see that coming


Neither did I. Luckily I quickly scrolled them off the screen before anybody else here in the office noticed them. Yikes.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, while not really porn, not exactly safe/appropriate for work either.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I love Maxim!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Elisha is cute. Needs to be in more bad non-horror movies.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Didn't Chase and Kim move to Riverside?


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Wasn't she eaten by cugars?


Thunder stolen.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Hopefully she went the away. Far, far away. And stays there.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I think she only lives two minutes away from CTU HQ. Everyone else does!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Didn't Chase and Kim move to Riverside?


I do believe that he said Kim and Chase moved to Valencia, CA... north of LA. Ahem, my current residence.

Fun Facts: Many things in 24 happen in the Valencia/Santa Clarita area... a town that is a suburb of LA but backs up against the Angeles National Forest. All these things happen in the same 10-15 some odd miles...

Kim and Chase live here now.
The S1 secret underground prison was here.
The S4 train derailed here.
Kim was chased by a cougar here.
Kim and boyfriend were arrested by the Newhall sheriff and then went off the road south of here.
S3? liquor store (King's liquors?) was here.

And none of these do I mean were simply shot here - all of "Weeds" is shot here but takes place in "Agrestic", CA. All these were things that happened on 24 whose location was named on the show and they are all serious no more that 10 miles or so apart. A lot of exposure for this little 'burb.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> I think she only lives two minutes away from CTU HQ. Everyone else does!


Oh and it only takes about 10 minutes for them ever to drive the 30 miles out of downtown to Valencia... even during evening rush hour (S1). It would take them an hour and a half easy.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm hoping she ends up a corpse this season!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I do believe that he said Kim and Chase moved to Valencia, CA... north of LA. Ahem, my current residence....


Right under the Big roller coaster at Magic Mountain!


----------



## mrcoaster (Jan 25, 2002)

If Kim is back, will the cougar be back, too?


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Please please please put her in a red shirt this season!


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> Please please please put her in a red shirt this season!


and make her part of an "away team"!!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Frylock said:


> God no. Elisha may be hot, but Kim Bauer has to be the basis of some of the worst plotlines ever on 24.


Not just the plotlines, but her acting is horrible as well. I also think that most of her "hotness" comes from makeup and airbrushing. I bet she'd be butt ugly first thing in the morning.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Give her a break guys, she's only 23. 



Spoiler



According to IMDB, it looks like she'll be in episodes 7-10.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> I bet she'd be butt ugly first thing in the morning.


I bet I'm not the only one that would like the opportunity to find out the answer to that bet


----------

